# Freehand mach TIF Bilder beim drucken Schwarz !



## schebi (2. Mai 2003)

Wir arbeiten mit Freehand 9 und haben das Problem das beim Druck eingebundende TIF Bilder schwarz ausgedruckt werden. Woran kann das liegen ? Wenn wird die Bilder auf 50% Größe bringen und Drucken dann geht das in ordnung und sie kommen in Farbe !
THX für eure Hilfe !


----------



## rayalety (6. Mai 2003)

Eine möglichkeit ist das ihr alles in rgb angelegt habt probier mal cmyk.


----------

